# new bhp



## jybhp (Dec 4, 2015)




----------



## pinefamily (Dec 5, 2015)

Very nice looking BHP! Where did you get it?


----------



## jybhp (Dec 5, 2015)

just of gumtree mate was a good score


----------



## pinefamily (Dec 5, 2015)

Well done. Looks fairly placid.


----------



## jybhp (Dec 5, 2015)

yea he is i got him for a breeder i think he was a fam pet since a hachling he looks dark hes heading for a shed im very happy with him


----------

